# What is the best online review course for the FE Civil?



## ColoradoEngineer123 (Jun 17, 2015)

I searched and didn't see a topic like this that was comprehensive- sorry if I missed it. I am 10 years out of undergrad and have been studying from Lindeburg's FE Civil Review Manual. I did not pass the first attempt, and I am back at it again now. I plan to take it again at the end of August. Does anyone have a crash course resource they recommend? I think I would benefit from videos as opposed to reading through more books.

Thanks!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 18, 2015)

School of PE


----------



## ColoradoEngineer123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you. Is that the general consensus around here? What are it's main competitors?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2015)

I took School of PE to pass the October 2013 "Other Discipline" FE exam.

There has been LOTS of praise for EET's PE review courses. They also offer an Civil FE review course (http://eet-california.com/fe_civil_class_info). It might be worth looking into.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 22, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I took School of PE to pass the October 2013 "Other Discipline" FE exam.
> 
> There has been LOTS of praise for EET's PE review courses. They also offer an Civil FE review course (http://eet-california.com/fe_civil_class_info). It might be worth looking into.


I didn't know EET did an FE review. Is that course outline consistent with the new exam specs? I feel like some topics are missing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2015)

You're right. I couldn't find construction and surveying. It might be worth it for the OP to call them though.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 22, 2015)

What about Thermo, Electrical, Chem/Bio, are they not on there anymore?

I'm not sure I like this outline, regardless. Seems like a lot of different topics to cover in one day. I really liked the SofPE class I took for the FE. I took it on weeknights, so you had 4 nights to cover these weekly topics.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2015)

John,

The FE content changed when it went CBT. There is no longer a common general morning with a discipline depth afternoon. The entire exam is now based on the discipline depth topics. So, civil's won't be tested on thermo, elec, chem, etc.

If you're really interested, see: http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/


----------



## PPI (Jun 22, 2015)

Professional Publications, Inc. offers a range of FE review courses especially FE Civil.

Check out their latest demo video of the review courses, http://ppi2pass.com/course-sample.


----------



## engineer123 (Jun 22, 2015)

PPI wasn't much helpful in terms of the contents of their review material. At least for me &lt;.&lt;

I hear School of PE is really good, especially for those who have been out of school for a while.


----------



## gatorengineer (Jun 30, 2015)

I've found that a lot of the resources for the FE exam haven't been updated to the new testing format. Most resources still treat the morning section with the General and the afternoon for discipline specific. Even if you look at a lot of the resources that now market to the discipline specific CBT exam, they don't always have a ton of material on each subject. The Prepineer program is a new program that a lot of students seem to really do well with. It partners you up with an engineering mentor, and provides weekly calculator tutorials and webinar on conquering the exam. I can't say enough about the founder, Justin, who really puts a ton of effort into helping students pass.


----------



## capstone (Aug 20, 2015)

Capstone Learning Associates (www.capstonelearningassociates.com) provides online FE CBT review courses (Chem, Civil, Electrical, Mechanical, Other) with Tutor support, exam-based problems and solutions and you can keep view and review until you pass the exam.


----------



## like_civil (Sep 29, 2015)

hello everyone,

I am trying to study for the FE Civil CBT exam, and I have some specific questions on the subject of Probability and Statistics.

According to the FE Civil CBT exam specifications, I need to know the following body of knowledge in the subject of Statistics :

A. Measures of central tendencies and dispersions (e.g., mean, mode, standard deviation)
B. Estimation for a single mean (e.g., point, confidence intervals)
C. Regression and curve fitting
D. Expected value (weighted average) in decision making
my question is that, Is there a way to get* full exhaustive list* of the sub-categories of the main categories of the specifications?
For example,
Main Category ( B.) : Estimation for a single mean
Sub-Category of ( B ) : Point, Confidence Intervals, ( what other categories beyond the ones listed to the left ? )

Are there more sub-categories in the "Estimation for a single mean" category than what is already provided?

If so, what specific sub-categories should I be paying attention to in the FE reference manual ( version 9.3 )?
Looking at the FE reference manual ( version 9.3 ), I see that, from page 36 to page 52 is the entire section devoted to the subject of Probability and Statistics, and I want to make sure that I cover all of the essential topics that are required of me to do well in this area of the exam, so it would be nice if someone could help me pin point exact pages, and the respective titles, which are on the manual's pages, I should be focused on.
I know I do NOT need to focus on ALL of the topics listed on the page 36 to page 52 as I would've if I were taking paper and pencil version of the exam.
So, again, I am looking for* full exhaustive list of sub-topics of the main topics, and their correspondence titles found on which pages of the FE reference manual*, so that I am not studying for something that will not be on the exam.
Thanks in advance.


----------

